# SQL  : Objekte individuell löschen können



## Denise (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe 3 Listen, die mit unterschiedlichen Sachen befüllt sind. Beispiel: Cocktailliste --Martini, Sex on the Beach, Earthquake usw.

Jetzt brauche ich irgendwie eine Funktion, wo ich meine Objekte individuell löschen kann, weil ich sie nicht mehr brauche, oder weil sie doppelt sind, falsch geschrieben etc.

wie mache ich das jetzt am besten?

---> Newbie


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2009)

durch Programmierung,

dein Frage klingt wie 'ich möchte gerne ein Programm haben, wie mache ich das jetzt am besten?'


----------



## MiDniGG (10. Dez 2009)

List#remove(int index);


----------



## Denise (10. Dez 2009)

Hehe nee, so solls nicht sein. Das ich das programmieren muss, ist mir schon bewusst. Nur nicht wie. In Programmieren bin ich leider mal so gar nicht fit drinne und deswegen dachte ich, dass ich hier Hilfe finden könnte.


----------



## T_Wolf (10. Dez 2009)

Hi,
also ich bin auch Anfänger daher kann ich nicht garantieren das meine Lösung ideal ist allerdings habe ich das so geschrieben:


```
static void DbDatensatzLoeschen(String name, String primärschlüsselWert)
  {
      String sDbDrv="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver", sDbUrl="jdbc:mysql://localhost/Datenbank", sTable="Datenbank", sUsr="Username", sPwd="Passwort";

      Connection cn = null;
      Statement  st = null;
      try {
        // Datenbank auswählen, Treiber auswählen und verbinden:
        Class.forName( sDbDrv );
        cn = DriverManager.getConnection( sDbUrl, sUsr, sPwd );
        st = cn.createStatement();
        st.execute( "DELETE FROM `"+sTable+"`.`"+name+"` WHERE `ferm`.`NamedesPrimärschlüssels` = "+primärschlüsselWert+" LIMIT 1" );
      } catch( Exception ex ) {
        System.out.println( ex );
      } 
      finally {
    	  try { if( null != st ) st.close(); } catch( Exception ex ) {}
    	  try { if( null != cn ) cn.close(); } catch( Exception ex ) {}
      }
  }
```

Vorausgesetzt du nutzt eine SQL-Datenbank und z.B. der Name des Coctails ist der Primärschlüssel, kannst Du hiermit einzelne Coctails mit allen dazugehörigen Zutaten usw löschen.


----------



## Michael... (10. Dez 2009)

T_Wolf hat gesagt.:


> Vorausgesetzt...


Genau darum geht's. Die Voraussetzungen und Umstände werden nicht genannt. Daher kann man nur raten, was Denise helfen könnte...


----------

